# My new boat! (Lido 14)



## Jhiggy (Aug 28, 2013)

I just bought my first boat! I've been looking for a couple weeks and found an old Lido 14 for sale. The boat had been sitting in the lady's front yard for almost 7 years untouched. The tires were flat on the trailer and the inside of the boat was growing dirt....(It literally had dirt from all the decomposing leaves and moss in it) She was unsure of the year but thought it to be a 50's boat. (The sail number is 53, but I can't find the boat number) All the rope will need to be replaced, there is no tiller, and the rudder and possibly centerboard will need work.

She wanted 500 for it but after some negotiations I talked her into letting it go for 150. (She didn't have a ton of negotiating power seeing that I had half of a days work just to get it off her property) Here is a couple pics!

*Before the cleaning:*



















*After Cleaning:*



















She still needs a ton of work but I'm excited to get her up into sailing shape!

Here is an album of more pictures:

Sailboat '13 - a set on Flickr


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

Good for you. The Lido 14 is a great boat and you certainly got a great deal on her. Parts are still available and there are several fleets still sailing/racing in California. Have fun!!


----------



## gamayun (Aug 20, 2009)

Wow. She cleaned up nicely. Boats should not get neglected like that. Have fun!!


----------



## Fau (May 13, 2012)

Beautiful job cleaning that up! Enjoy!


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS! Now the addiction will really take hold! Good luck with her, she certainly cleaned up nicely.


----------



## Bruce_L (Jun 19, 2012)

That boat is going to be a great trainer for anyone learning to sail !!! Make sure you have some reserve flotation somewhere so that when you tip, you will be OK. The boat may already have a few watertight compartments, but still check gaskets or drainplugs, if all else put some foam somewhere. Wont take too much. This will give you lots of confidence when you go out and only worry about having fun. You did real good.


----------



## Jhiggy (Aug 28, 2013)

Bruce_L said:


> That boat is going to be a great trainer for anyone learning to sail !!! Make sure you have some reserve flotation somewhere so that when you tip, you will be OK. The boat may already have a few watertight compartments, but still check gaskets or drainplugs, if all else put some foam somewhere. Wont take too much. This will give you lots of confidence when you go out and only worry about having fun. You did real good.


That is an excellent Idea, I know that one of the seats still has a good seal because when I pulled the plug yesterday it exhausted a lot of hot air. (Built up pressure from sitting in the sun) They started making this boat with a bow air tank that mine doesn't have, what type of foam would you recommend? And how do you attach it?


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

Wow. Can't answer your question but a great little " classic fiberglassic" that has taught thousands to sail, and will teach you too, while having fun in this good-sailing centerboarder.

She has responded beautifully to your loving elbow-grease.

Best wishes and keep on asking questions!


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Instead of foam (or in addition to) you can use empty screw top plastic gallon water jugs ( or similar) as flotation.

I still have a 50's era 14' day sailor but your Lido looks much faster and sportier than my old Viking sailboat. I should really sell the Viking and I'd be lucky to get $150 for it!


----------



## Bruce_L (Jun 19, 2012)

Caleb has a good idea... you wont need very much floatation since there is no big lead keel to deal with anyhow. Just want a little reserve insurance... I have used the large 3 Liter soda pop containers for other small boat projects as reserve buoyancy... just be sure they are trapped in a enclosed space so they cant just float up and leave you sinking...The off brand colas usually have that larger size... they are very strong, much more than 1 gallon jugs...i guess thats from the stress of holding back pressurized co2 beverage when dropped after being in a hot car all day !!!! Good luck with the new toy !!! Bruce L


----------

